# Bathtub Question



## cherchie (Mar 4, 2008)

Does anyone know what the point is of having the "step" in one side of the bathtub? The design doesn't even allow enough room to bath a small child so why not just have a shower stall instead?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Short answer to your question is....

There is no point to the step tub!









A few here have done the full tub mod and we hope to do it one day ourselves.

Here are some examples...

Bathtub mod #1

Bathtub mod #2

Bathtub mod #3


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

In our 21RS the step in the tube is right where the trailer wheels are located. So the full tub mod is a no-go item for me.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Dan H. said:


> In our 21RS the step in the tube is right where the trailer wheels are located. So the full tub mod is a no-go item for me.










So I guess there is a point to the step tub in the 21rs then...you've got no choice









Our 6 year old sits on the step while getting soaped up and then gets a quick rinse. It works out...
Sometimes you just gotta do whatcha gotta do


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I suspect that the idea is to sit down. Not sure, just sayin....


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I also thought you couldn't add a full tub in a 21RS until I checked into it, there is enough clearance for a full tub to fit. For some reason some new 21RS's have full tubs, some don't.

I'm going to do this mod come spring.

Mike


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS*

There is also the Shower Stall Mod which might be another option for you?

Tami


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I've always used it to put one foot up, puff out my chest, put my fists on my waist and and strike a Gaston-like (from Beauty and the Beast) he-man pose - just in case DW ever peeked into the shower.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I've always used it to put one foot up, puff out my chest, put my fists on my waist and and strike a Gaston-like (from Beauty and the Beast) he-man pose - just in case DW ever peeked into the shower.


What a visual







thanks just what I needed so early in the morning.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> I've always used it to put one foot up, puff out my chest, put my fists on my waist and and strike a Gaston-like (from Beauty and the Beast) he-man pose - just in case DW ever peeked into the shower.


Here I thought you were gonna strike the "Captain Morgan" pose.........









Steve


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> I've always used it to put one foot up, puff out my chest, put my fists on my waist and and strike a Gaston-like (from Beauty and the Beast) he-man pose - just in case DW ever peeked into the shower.


Here I thought you were gonna strike the "Captain Morgan" pose.........









Steve
[/quote]
Same thing. But Morgan's boots are a bit too heavy. Gaston's are made of very light leather and they don't slosh so much in the shower. Plus, I could never figure out how to hang the sword from my side in that teeny, weeny shower.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a 21rs with a full tub installed by the dealer I bought it from.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

That stupid step makes me feel like im getting a shower in a bucket.


----------



## L A Plouff (Feb 14, 2008)

cherchie said:


> Does anyone know what the point is of having the "step" in one side of the bathtub? The design doesn't even allow enough room to bath a small child so why not just have a shower stall instead?


They finally listened to us and did away with it in 2008 from what I understand.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I know this sounds stupid and most likely made up but I was talking to a manufacturing rep at a show and they claim it's for people that are too tall to stand in the shower. They add the sky light also to help tall people but I guess they figure a tall person can sit and bathe? Who knows. I know I hated my step tub.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Have you ever as an adult, sat down on that step, got soap all over you and then tried to stand up???

Not a pretty sight!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

cherchie said:


> Does anyone know what the point is of having the "step" in one side of the bathtub? The design doesn't even allow enough room to bath a small child so why not just have a shower stall instead?


Having tried the "wall liquid-soap/shampoo dispenser" mod...and having had it leak and then fall off...we turned the "step" into a "shelf" which now holds a wire basket with soap, shampoo, nail brush, etc. Why not? There's no place else to put that stuff and, if we use the CG showers, we just grab the basket and go. Oh yeah - and the "shelf" also doubles as a drying rack when we wash the lobster pot & utensils in the tub.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

When kids are younger...you can sit them down on the step and still wash them without having to run water the entire time. This is very helpful when dry camping.


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I've always used it to put one foot up, puff out my chest, put my fists on my waist and and strike a Gaston-like (from Beauty and the Beast) he-man pose - just in case DW ever peeked into the shower.

















You're cracking me up! I'll never shower in the camper the same way again.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

mons02035 said:


> I know this sounds stupid and most likely made up but I was talking to a manufacturing rep at a show and they claim it's for people that are too tall to stand in the shower. They add the sky light also to help tall people but I guess they figure a tall person can sit and bathe? Who knows. I know I hated my step tub.


Hah! I tried sitting (I'm 6'5") but I'm too FAT to sit!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm not sure, but I think our power cord gets stuffed into the space beneath the step in the tub - at least I think so. We have the 29BHS and the power cord is on the left rear corner - same place that the tub is located. But there is a carpeted box just forward of the tub, which would seem to be a lot safer place to put a 110V AC source, rather than just below a tub full of water that people stand in.

But I'd bet that I can't do the bathtub mod either way. With my luck, I'd get the tub removed and find out that the new tub would foul up the cord access. Then I'd have to do the power cord mod, too!

Just my thinking out loud, in hopes that it might spare someone else with a 29BHS from going down the wrong path. Does anyone know for sure about the tub/cord issue?

Mike


----------

